# Petland to sell shelter dogs.



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Petland in Deal to Buy Shelter Puppies for Resale in Ohio 
In an effort to save 150 dogs a year from being euthanized at an Ohio county shelter, the shelter has agreed to sell the Petland chain puppies for $55 each for resale, according to reports.

Petland Inc. says it is trying to help save dogs that might otherwise be euthanized while one critic says the deal simply provides Petland with a cheap supply of dogs to sell, the Columbus Dispatch newspaper reported.

Petland, which operates over 175 stores, has agreed to quarantine the puppies before sale and to only sell them at its store in Athens, Ohio. It also will quarantine them and vaccinate the puppies, and its intention is to have all of the dogs spayed and neutered, a company spokesman told the newspaper.

Joe Watson, vice president of retail operations for the Chillocothe, Ohio-based chain, told the newspaper that the company is pleased if the arrangement saves puppies that might otherwise die. The shelter kills about 1,000 dogs a year, many of them puppies, the paper reported.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Is this a good or bad thing? 

They have complaints that their current dogs are puppy mill dogs. Have they opened their eyes and now going the way of petsmart?


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I think it`s an awesome idea.Seems like good team work to me.


----------



## case sensitive (Apr 7, 2006)

Great idea. Taking shelter dogs and giving them homes is always a good idea, IMHO.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Hell yes they get their dogs from puppy mills. I live in Ohio, this is on the news here all the time..........we have TONS of puppy mills.

I think its a great idea and hopefully it will catch on. Petsmart allows "retail" space for shelter/foster dogs and cats.......maybe Petland (unfortunately I think each store is privately owned) will do the same. 

I wonder if Peta has ever attacked Petland? While I think they are sometimes extreme, this is certainly a store that deserves the attack.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Petland gets alot of bad press all over.

http://www.idausa.org/campaigns/petland/campaign.html

The petland near me 
http://www.asapinrockford.com/horror-stories.html
http://www.caps-web.org/3_4petland.htm


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Ive been to the petland in athens, ohio. Its where I go to school. IMO its one of the better pet stores around. They have plenty of employees working at all times and i think the animals recieve much better care there than in a lot of other pet stores ive been to.


----------

